# Cleaning red oak floors



## Bima (Mar 16, 2005)

Is there a particularly good cleaner for wood floors? Some kind of solvent that can be applied and then wiped off?


----------



## socalmach (Mar 21, 2005)

I've used several over the years and found Polycare's to be the most effective and low cost:

ttp://www.polycare.com/


----------



## starrye (Apr 16, 2005)

I swear by Holloway House as I have hard wood floors throughout the living level of our house.
Holloway products can be found at some Walgreens, and at hardware stores.
I use their floor wash, then the Quick Shine to give floors a nice shimmer.
Between washings, I also use their Quick Fix to eliminate spills, light scratches. These also work wonderfully on tiles and linoleum, making them look like glass (if they're not too warn).

Go to www.hollowayhouse.net to view line of products and to locate resellers.


----------

